# خبر عااااااااجل



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

*النهارده اليوم العالمى للمرأة*
:ura1::ura1:

*  كل سنه واحنا طيبين كده وزى الفل *

:smile01

*  تحبوا تقولوا للمرأة ايه ؟؟؟*

:smil6:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

*اليوم العالمي للمرأة* هو اليوم الثامن من شهر مارس من كل عام، وفيه يحتفل عالمياً بالإنجازات الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية للنساء. وفي بعض الدول كالصين وروسيا وكوباhttp://www.marefa.org/index.php/كوبا يحصلن النساء على إجازة في هذا اليوم. 
 الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة جاء على اثر عقد أول مؤتمر للاتحاد النسائي الديمقراطي العالمي والذي عقد في باريس عام1945. ومن المعروف أن اتحاد النساء الديمقراطي العالمي  يتكون من المنظمات الرديفة للأحزاب الشيوعية ، و كان أول إحتفال عالمي  بيوم المرأة العالمي رغم أن بعض الباحثين يرجح ان اليوم العالمي للمرأة كان  على إثر بعض الإضرابات النسائية التي حدثت في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 مارس 2012)

*كل سنه  وانت وكل بنات المنتدى بألف خير​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

karima قال:


> *كل سنه  وانت وكل بنات المنتدى بألف خير​*




وانتي بخير يا قمر

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 مارس 2012)

أقول للمرأة
أنت سعادة الرجل 
حين تبذلين
وأنت تعاسته 
حين تكرهين
بيد أننا لن نستغنى عنك فى كل الأحوال
أما 
وأختا 
وزوجة
وبنتا
وجدة
فأنت الدنيا
حين تجودين !


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أقول للمرأة
> أنت سعادة الرجل
> حين تبذلين
> وأنت تعاسته
> ...



كلام جميل

نورت يا ياسر


----------



## sparrow (8 مارس 2012)

كل سنه واحنا طيبين هههههههه
ودايما كدة منورين المجتمع


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> كل سنه واحنا طيبين هههههههه
> ودايما كدة منورين المجتمع




ههههههههه وانتي طيبة يا قمر


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يستر *

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين ..*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ربنا يستر *
> 
> *كل سنة وانتم طيبين ..*​




وانت طيب

بس يستر من ايه؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

> بس يستر من ايه؟


*عم بمزح معكن *


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *عم بمزح معكن *




ههههههه اهاااااا منور الموضوع كله وبراحتك خالص:smil6:


----------



## يهودى (8 مارس 2012)

احب ان اقول , كل سنة و أنتى طيبة . كما أود ان أقول للمرأة ان تكون نفسها و ان تثق فى نفسها كثيرا , و أن لا تسمح لأحد ان يقلل من شأنها , و لا تسمح لأحد أن يلزمها بما لا تحب


----------



## المفدى بالدم (8 مارس 2012)

*كل سنه وانتن طيبات 
ايتها الفاتنات الرقيقات 
ان كانوا يحتفلون بانجازات المراة الاجنبيه فى المجالات السياسيه والاقتصاديه فى العالم المتحضر :smil6:
 ففى العالم العربى نحتفل بانجازات المراة الانجابيه والاستهلاكيه:smile02 :smile02:smile02
ولكن لا باس 
فستظلون النصف الحلو دائما  * *:t23:
وستظلون الاقوى فى ا لتحمل مهما بلغ تفاخر الرجل 
فقوتكم فى ضعفكم 
وذكاءكم :66:*

​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> احب ان اقول , كل سنة و أنتى طيبة . كما أود ان أقول للمرأة ان تكون نفسها و ان تثق فى نفسها كثيرا , و أن لا تسمح لأحد ان يقلل من شأنها , و لا تسمح لأحد أن يلزمها بما لا تحب




وانت طيب

ميرسي ليك علي النصيحة المهمة دي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *النهارده اليوم العالمى للمرأة*
> 
> :ura1::ura1:​


وهو أنتم ناقصين أيااااام  ؟!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *كل سنه وانتن طيبات
> ايتها الفاتنات الرقيقات
> ان كانوا يحتفلون بانجازات المراة الاجنبيه فى المجالات السياسيه والاقتصاديه فى العالم المتحضر :smil6:
> ففى العالم العربى نحتفل بانجازات المراة الانجابيه والاستهلاكيه:smile02 :smile02:smile02
> ...




وانت طيب وبخير

ميرسي ليك علي كلامك الجميل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> وهو أنتم ناقصين أيااااام  ؟!!!!!!!!!!​




هههههههههه ايام وشهور وسنين كمان لو تحب :gun::nunu0000:


----------



## Rosetta (8 مارس 2012)

بحب أقول كل عام ونحنا بألف خيييييييييييييييييييييير 
بنوووووتة وأفتخر ههههههههههه
مرسي يا روزتي للموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بحب أقول كل عام ونحنا بألف خيييييييييييييييييييييير
> بنوووووتة وأفتخر ههههههههههه
> مرسي يا روزتي للموضوع




ههههههههههههه كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا احلي بنوته

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أقول للمرأة





ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنت سعادة الرجل
> حين تبذلين
> وأنت تعاسته
> حين تكرهين
> ...


*صدقت يا ( بن شداد ) ....هههههههههههه*
*شكلك متجوز " طحن " ....الله يعيين ...*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صدقت يا ( بن شداد ) ....هههههههههههه*
> *شكلك متجوز " طحن " ....الله يعيين ...*




ههههههههههه اتعلموا بقي الكلام الحلو:vava:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مارس 2012)

كل سنة وجميع النساء بخير وسعادة واتمنى ان ينتهى الخلاف بين الرجال  والنساء يعيشوا فى تبات ونبات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل سنة وجميع النساء بخير وسعادة *واتمنى ان ينتهى الخلاف بين الرجال والنساء* يعيشوا فى تبات ونبات


*هههههههههه*
*خلاف أية ومع ميييين ؟؟؟*
*عن ابى "عبود" - رزقه الله بعروسة - انه قال :*
*هن رحمتون لنا ...أخرجه فى صحيح المنتدى برقم 24*


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

عملتوا للمراة يوم ودايما كدا الراجل مظلوووووووم اخس عليكم 
انا بقى بقدم دى لكل مراة :36_15_15:
وماحدش يسال جواها ايه احسن تفرقع فى وشه هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2012)

كل سنة واخنا طبين

ودايما سعداء ومتهنيين

وعلى قلوبكوا قاعدين 

من تأليفى


----------



## Nemo (8 مارس 2012)

كل سنة وانتو طيبون يا بنوتااااااااااااااااات
والسنة الجاية تستتوا بقى ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2012)

*اقول للنساء
انتو ايه اللى جابكم
العيشه من غيركم كانت هتبقى فل الفل 
*


----------



## Nemo (8 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اقول للنساء
> انتو ايه اللى جابكم
> العيشه من غيركم كانت هتبقى فل الفل
> *




يا سلااااام طب جرب كده انعزل فى اوضتك مش هتعرف تعيش :ab7:


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2012)

> *اقول للنساء
> انتو ايه اللى جابكم
> العيشه من غيركم كانت هتبقى فل الفل *



ربنا اللى جابنا

اعترض بقى هههههههههههه


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2012)

> *تحبوا تقولوا للمرأة ايه ؟؟؟*


*حقول ايه يعني " حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل" :94:
*


----------



## Nemo (8 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *حقول ايه يعني " حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل" :94:
> *



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى من قلبى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> يا سلااااام طب جرب كده انعزل فى اوضتك مش هتعرف تعيش :ab7:


*ليه مش هعرف أعيش؟:smile01*



tasoni queena قال:


> ربنا اللى جابنا
> 
> اعترض بقى هههههههههههه


مهو ده اللى مصبرنى عليكم


----------



## girgis2 (8 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ربنا يستر *
> 
> *كل سنة وانتم طيبين ..*​



*ربنا يستر فعلاااا :hlp:

*​


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اقول للنساء
> انتو ايه اللى جابكم
> العيشه من غيركم كانت هتبقى فل الفل
> *



*تصدق برضة أنا بقول كدة *:smile02​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2012)

> مهو ده اللى مصبرنى عليكم



ايوة كده ودايما تقول اللهم لا اعتراض هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2012)

> *تصدق برضة أنا بقول كدة *:smile02



الاجابة بالاعلى


----------



## girgis2 (8 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاجابة بالاعلى



*أنا أقولك

أصل ربنا كان عايز يديلنا آكاليل في السما بس الآكاليل اللي في السما دي مش ببلاش كدة و لازم نشيل صليبنا :vava:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2012)

> *أنا أقولك
> 
> أصل ربنا كان عايز يديلنا آكاليل في السما بس الآكاليل اللي في السما دي مش ببلاش كدة و لازم نشيل صليبنا :vava:
> *​



لع ربنا خلقنا معين نظير الكلام واااااااضح

اعترض بقى


----------



## girgis2 (8 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لع ربنا خلقنا معين نظير الكلام واااااااضح
> 
> اعترض بقى


*
مهو ربنا خلقكم عشان كدة في الأول لكن بعد كدة بتمرد حواء اللي كلنا عارفينه تحولتوا من معين نظير الى صليب كبيييير قوي :heat:

وبعدين تعبير معين نظير ده أنا مش مقتنع بيه بصراحة

طيب نظير وفهمناها لكن معين دي ازاااي ؟!!
مهو كلنا عارفين أو على الأقل حاسين بالمسؤلية اللي على كتف كل أب وكل زوج بعد ماكان حر نفسه ومرتاح وشايل هم نفسه وبس

*​


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2012)

لما  تحبوا تخليهوا بمبى  بتكون بمبى وزي الفل
لما بتحبوا تخلوها كحلى ا وعى وشك بقى هههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (8 مارس 2012)

عايزه اقول 
انه الدنيا منغيرك ملهاش طعم يا حواء
انتي الام والصديقه والحبيبه والزوجه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2012)

> مهو ربنا خلقكم عشان كدة في الأول لكن بعد كدة بتمرد حواء اللي كلنا عارفينه تحولتوا من معين نظير الى صليب كبيييير قوي :heat:
> 
> وبعدين تعبير معين نظير ده أنا مش مقتنع بيه بصراحة
> 
> ...



اوبااااااا

مش مقتنع بمعين نظير هههههههههههه

ده على اساس ان المرأة مبتشيلش مسئوليات

بعدين حد قاله اتجوز اللى ميقدرش يشيل غير هم نفسه ميتجوزش


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2012)

> *
> وبعدين تعبير معين نظير ده أنا مش مقتنع بيه بصراحة
> 
> طيب نظير وفهمناها لكن معين دي ازاااي ؟!!*


اعترض بقى  على امر اللة وقول ازاى هههه
هاوضح ليك ازاى معين عشان انت اسمك زيى بس  ههههه
شوف يا عمنا مثلا واحد ابنة بيلعب مع ابن الجيران وابن الجيران ضربة
الاب ملوش فى الخناق
 الام بقى تاخد ابنها المضروب للام الواد التانى وتروح ترويها ابنها  ازاى الواد ابنها ضربة وطبعا يدوبك كلمة من هنا وكلمة من هنا وام لا الة الا اللة تتفرج على الطحن تبق ى ازاى مش معين للراجل بقى ههههههه
وصلت ولالا ؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2012)

المرأة هي النصف الأفضل سواء أكانت ظالمة أم مظلومة
 ما من رجل عظيم يصادفني في الحياة إلا وأجزم في الحال إن والدته أكثر عظمة منه
 عظمة الرجل من عظمة المرأة وعظمة المرأة من عظمة نفسها
 كل عقل الرجل لا يساوي عاطفة من عواطف المرأة
   المرأة أثمن جوهرة نزعت من تاج الطبيعة لتكون زينة للرجل وسعادة له
 المرأة أحلى هدية خص بها الله الرجل
 الحياء والصمت أجمل زينات المرأة
 المرأة أبهج شيء في الحياة
 المرأة تحفة الكون الرائعة 
قلب الفتاة وردة لا يفتحها الحب
 المرأة نصف الحياة إن أخلصت لزوجها
  المرأة كوكب يستضئ به الرجل ودونه يبيت في الظلام
 المرأة هي التي تقود الرجل إلى السعادة
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2012)

* المرأة العاقلة تضع السكر في كل ما تقوله للرجل وتنزع الملح من كل ما 
    يقوله لها الرجل
**لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك .. فقد اختارتك أولاً
**من الحكمة أن تعتذر لرجل إذا كنت مخطئاً .. وان تعتذر لامرأة حتى ولو 
    كنت على صواب.
** استشر زوجتك دائماً ثم نفذ ما تراه أنت.
** محاولتك التفاهم مع امرأة تبكى أشبه شئ بمحاولتك تقليب أوراق الصحيفة 
    أثناء عاصفة.
**- يريد الرجل من المرأة أن تفهمه .. وتريد هى منه أن يحبها . وهذا هو 
    منشأ الخلاف بين كل زوجين.
** المرأة الفاضلة كتاب مغلق ، لا يقرؤه إلا الرجل الذى اختارته ليشاركها 
    حياتها. 
**احلى ما فى المرأة حديثها ، واعظم ما فى الرجل أذن تعرف كيف تلتقط هذا 
    الحديث وتميزه..
** أصدق الكلمات في أذن المرأة كلمتها هي     
** عندما تختصر المرأة أعواما من عمرها      فإنها تضيفها إلى أعمار الأخريات

*​


----------



## girgis2 (8 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اوبااااااا
> مش مقتنع بمعين نظير هههههههههههه
> ده على اساس ان المرأة مبتشيلش مسئوليات
> بعدين حد قاله اتجوز اللى ميقدرش يشيل غير هم نفسه ميتجوزش


*
تماااام أوي
أوعى وشك :budo:

*​


grges monir قال:


> اعترض بقى  على امر اللة وقول ازاى هههه
> هاوضح ليك ازاى معين عشان انت اسمك زيى بس  ههههه
> شوف يا عمنا مثلا واحد ابنة بيلعب مع ابن الجيران وابن الجيران ضربة
> الاب ملوش فى الخناق
> ...



*
يعني الأب ملوش في الخناق والأم ما شاء الله عليها هههههه
تصدق معاك حق كدة فعلاااا بيكملوا بعض
ما جمع الا لما وفق صحيح :smile02

*​ 


النهيسى قال:


> المرأة هي النصف الأفضل سواء أكانت ظالمة أم مظلومة
> ​


 
*شكرااا للافادة يا أستاذ نهيسي
بس نصف أفضل وهي ظالمة ازاي ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2012)

*لا اعرف مشاعرك امنا حواء لو كان ابينا آدم لم يعيرك انتباها ولم يصغى لطلبك وتركك تخبطين رأسك فى الحيط ..... ألم يكن أفضل لك ولنا ..... *


----------



## girgis2 (8 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا اعرف مشاعرك امنا حواء لو كان ابينا آدم لم يعيرك انتباها ولم يصغى لطلبك وتركك تخبطين رأسك فى الحيط ..... ألم يكن أفضل لك ولنا ..... *


*
هههههههههه
قولنا كدة من الأول يا أستاذ صوت ومحدش عاجبه كلامنا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2012)

اقول لكل إمرأة .........
+ صحيح أنتِ وجع قلب وهم كبير هههههههه لكن ربنا منحك مشاعر فياضة
ياريت يكون إتجاها إتجاه صح 
خلى ربنا يبقى ليه نصيب كبير من مشاعرك مش كل حاجة آدم !
وعالفكرة من غير آدم مش هتموتى ولا حاجة ههههههههه خليكى تقيلة شوية !

+ تانى حاجة أحب أقولها جسدك عطية من ربنا حافظى عليها وبلاش تجرى ورا كل موضة !
+ تالت حاجة خليكى حكيمة ومتيقظة لكل الذئاب اللى فى صورة بشر.
+ جيد أن تتحلى بالهدوء لكن مش فى كل المواقف !

كفاية كدة علشان الواحد مشحون من جوه :gun:


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2012)

يا مواضيعك ياروزى  يا حبيبتى 

يارافعه معنوياتنا 

كل سنه واحنا طيبين 

هههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل سنة وجميع النساء بخير وسعادة واتمنى ان ينتهى الخلاف بين الرجال  والنساء يعيشوا فى تبات ونبات




هههههههههه امين يارب

وحضرتك طيب يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> عملتوا للمراة يوم ودايما كدا الراجل مظلوووووووم اخس عليكم
> انا بقى بقدم دى لكل مراة :36_15_15:
> وماحدش يسال جواها ايه احسن تفرقع فى وشه هههههههه




هههههههههه طب يلا يا ميدو سمي كده وافتحها انت بقي وقرب اوي وشك قدام العلبه ههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل سنة واخنا طبين
> 
> ودايما سعداء ومتهنيين
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا جامد انت

وانتي طيبة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبون يا بنوتااااااااااااااااات
> والسنة الجاية تستتوا بقى ههههههههههههه




هههههههههه وانتي طيبة يا عسولتي


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اقول للنساء
> انتو ايه اللى جابكم
> العيشه من غيركم كانت هتبقى فل الفل
> *




ههههههههههه جينا عشان انتم تستاهلوا كل خير يا مينا هههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *حقول ايه يعني " حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل" :94:
> *




فيكم يا شباب انتم ههههههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *ربنا يستر فعلاااا :hlp:
> 
> *​
> 
> *تصدق برضة أنا بقول كدة *:smile02​




ههههههههههه احم احم :gun:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لما  تحبوا تخليهوا بمبى  بتكون بمبى وزي الفل
> لما بتحبوا تخلوها كحلى ا وعى وشك بقى هههههههه




ههههههههههه طبعا هي سايبه والا سايبه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> عايزه اقول
> انه الدنيا منغيرك ملهاش طعم يا حواء
> انتي الام والصديقه والحبيبه والزوجه




تمام يا ميرو قوليلهم احسن مش واخدين بالهم ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> المرأة هي النصف الأفضل سواء أكانت ظالمة أم مظلومة
> ما من رجل عظيم يصادفني في الحياة إلا وأجزم في الحال إن والدته أكثر عظمة منه
> عظمة الرجل من عظمة المرأة وعظمة المرأة من عظمة نفسها
> كل عقل الرجل لا يساوي عاطفة من عواطف المرأة
> ...




الله عليك يا استاذي

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا اعرف مشاعرك امنا حواء لو كان ابينا آدم لم يعيرك انتباها ولم يصغى لطلبك وتركك تخبطين رأسك فى الحيط ..... ألم يكن أفضل لك ولنا ..... *




ههههههههههههه ليه بس نخبط راسنا في الحيط يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> هههههههههه
> قولنا كدة من الأول يا أستاذ صوت ومحدش عاجبه كلامنا
> *​




ههههههههههههه لا مش عاجبنا بقي وهنعلن الحرب:gun:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اقول لكل إمرأة .........
> + صحيح أنتِ وجع قلب وهم كبير هههههههه لكن ربنا منحك مشاعر فياضة
> ياريت يكون إتجاها إتجاه صح
> خلى ربنا يبقى ليه نصيب كبير من مشاعرك مش كل حاجة آدم !
> ...



ههههههههههه خرج خرج الشحن عشان ترتاح وعشان نرد بمزاج هههههههههه:gun::nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

candy shop قال:


> يا مواضيعك ياروزى  يا حبيبتى
> 
> يارافعه معنوياتنا
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبتي

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة وبخير:smil6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *  تحبوا تقولوا للمرأة ايه ؟؟؟*
> ​



*ربنا عالمفتري :vava:
 انا عن نفسي هقف نص ساعه حداد :smile02




ههههههههههه
لا بجد هقولهم 
لولاكم لما كنا ولولانا لما كنتم 
ولاولا حكمه ربنا لكنا جميعاً لم نكن
ولولا الحيه اللئيمه لعشنا في الجنه بوجدكم 
والان وقد سار الذي لم نكن نريده ان يكن 
فلا شئ بيدنا الا ان نقول 
في عيدكم هنئياً لكم 
وليكن الرب في عوننا 
كي نقوي علي عونكم 


!! Coptic Lion !!
*​


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طب يلا يا ميدو سمي كده وافتحها انت بقي وقرب اوي وشك قدام العلبه ههههههههههههه:ura1:


لا ما انا عارف اللى فيها يا روزى ما انا اللى حاطتها وقافل العلبة دى بقى  هدية ليكى انتى بس اهم حاجة عايزك وانتى بيتفتيحها انك مش تقربى وشك لا  تدخلى جواها وعلى فكرة هتدخلى فيها انتى مش تقلقى ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربنا عالمفتري :vava:
> انا عن نفسي هقف نص ساعه حداد :smile02
> 
> 
> ...




حداد في عينك يا كوبه هههههههههه

وشكرا شكرا علي القصيده الشعريه :nunu0000:نجاملك في الافراح والمسرات هههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> لا ما انا عارف اللى فيها يا روزى ما انا اللى حاطتها وقافل العلبة دى بقى  هدية ليكى انتى بس اهم حاجة عايزك وانتى بيتفتيحها انك مش تقربى وشك لا  تدخلى جواها وعلى فكرة هتدخلى فيها انتى مش تقلقى ههههههههههههه




هههههههههههه يا واد انت اتقي شري لفجرك :gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حداد في عينك يا كوبه هههههههههه
> 
> وشكرا شكرا علي القصيده الشعريه :nunu0000:نجاملك في الافراح والمسرات هههههههههه:ura1:



* مسرات دي اللي هي جمع مسره اللي في شبرا 
لا مش بروح هناك  :smile02
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مسرات دي اللي هي جمع مسره اللي في شبرا
> لا مش بروح هناك  :smile02
> *​




ههههههههههه يا سكر:budo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *انا بقى بقدم دى لكل مراة* :36_15_15:
> *وماحدش يسال جواها ايه احسن تفرقع فى وشه هههههههه*
> *هههههههههه طب يلا يا ميدو سمي كده وافتحها انت بقي وقرب اوي وشك قدام العلبه* :ura1:



*أوعى ياميدو تعملها ...*
*اعرف واحد صاحبى بيسهر كل ليلة بحكم شغله ..بينام ليلاتى وش الفجر ...*
*لكن مراته غاوية كل صبحية تفتح الراديو ع الآخر ..والراديو من النوع القديم بتاع زماااان اللى سماعته تشبه سماعة الجامع ...*
*كل يوم الصبح تفتح الراديو (( هنا القاااااااااهرة ))*
*الساعة ستة صباحاً يا ميدو كل يوم (( هنا القااااااااااهرة ))*
*صاحبى ياعينى عليه يبوظ لها الراديو تصلحه (( هنا القااااااااااهرة ))*
*يقطع فيشته تركب له فيشة والساعة 6 الصبح برضه (( هنا القااااااااااهرة ))*
*أخيراً قرر صاحبى أنه " يفخخ " لها الراديو ..(!!)*
*جت الولية كعادتها الساعة 6 الصبح وفتحت الراديو ..*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:
:
:
:
:
*
*(بوووم) ...(( هنا الآآآآآآآآخرة )):ura1::ura1::ura1:*
*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حواااااااااااااااااء ...:vava:*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوعى ياميدو تعملها ...*
> *اعرف واحد صاحبى بيسهر كل ليلة بحكم شغله ..بينام ليلاتى وش الفجر ...*
> *لكن مراته غاوية كل صبحية تفتح الراديو ع الآخر ..والراديو من النوع القديم بتاع زماااان اللى سماعته تشبه سماعة الجامع ...*
> *كل يوم الصبح تفتح الراديو (( هنا القاااااااااهرة ))*
> ...




هههههههههههه طب يلا افتحها انت معاه بقي عشان نفرح بيوم المرأة هههههههه:ura1::gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا سكر:budo:



* يا نعم :t23:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا نعم :t23:
> *​




كوووووووووووووبه في وشك:smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> كوووووووووووووبه في وشك:smile01



* نشني كويس 
علشان جات في اللي جنبي  :ura1:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * نشني كويس
> علشان جات في اللي جنبي  :ura1:
> *​




هههههههههههههههه يا خساره:vava:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يا خساره:vava:



* ههههههههههههه
تصدقي وحشتني اوي الكلمه دي 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ههههههههههههه
> تصدقي وحشتني اوي الكلمه دي
> *​



هههههههههه اي خدمه يا ريس:ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اي خدمه يا ريس:ura1:



* هههههههههههههههههه تيب 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه تيب *​


*عيااااااااااااااااد ..سيبك ( منهن ) ...*
*حصلنى نعمل توبيك ( أسبوع ) عالمى للرجال ...*
*وماتنساش ....*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*هات الشبشب معاك ...*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2012)

كتاب: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس 
تأليف :القس صموئيل زكي


كتب  المفكرون كثيرا عن المرأة، وأعطوها حقها الواجب في حياة كريمة، وكان لزاما  على المفكرين المسيحيين أن يوضحوا مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس، وقد  كتبت مؤلفات عديدة في هذا الصدد، لكن مؤلف كتابنا هذا أخذ اتجاها متطورا في  بحثه بالكتاب المقدس وفي تفسيره لبعض الأقوال التي ربما فهمت خطأ عن مكانة  المرأة منذ التاريخ الأول إلى العهد الجديد. 

الفصل الأول :المرأة موضوع البحث المستمر

إن  الحقيقة المهمة التي نستنتجها من كتابة كثير من الكتاب وأقوال العظماء عن  المرأة والتي نستنتجها أيضا من معاملة الشعوب لها بأساليب مختلفة فالنظرة  إلى المرأة وأسلوب التعامل معها يختلف باختلاف نظرة الأفراد وتقييمهم لها  بحسب نشأتهم وتربيتهم وتعلمهم عنها والذي كان له تأثير في خلق جزء من  شخصياتهم ومعتقداتهم عن المرأة. فليست القضية هنا في طبيعة المرأة أو نظرة  الله إليها أو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عنها، ولكن الاختلاف يتمثل في الفارق  بين نظرة شخص وآخر أو معاملة شعب وآخر لها، والدليل على ذلك أننا نجد من  يعظمها وآخر عكس ذلك تماما.. وهذه الحقيقة تقودنا إلى أن الإنسان هو القضية  والإنسان هو الحل. 

الفصل الثاني: المرأة إنسان مساو للرجل تماما 

من  خلال القول الإلهي (تكوين 26:1-28) وأقوال أخرى واردة في الوحي المقدس نرى  المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة من عدة جوانب: البركة متساوية تماما للذكر  وللأثنى كما أن هناك مسئولية واحدة متساوية (تكوين 24: 60)، (مزمور 128:  3-4). فمسئولية الإنجاب والكثرة معا ًوأيضا السلطان المعطى بالتساوي للرجل  والمرأة معاً، وكما أن الرب خلق المرأة لتكون المعين النظير للرجل، وفي  الخليقة الجديدة الجميع واحد في المسيح ( غلاطية 3 :28). 

الفصل الثالث: المرأة نبية

"ويكون  في الأيام الأخيرة إني أسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى  شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاما" (أعمال 16:2-18). وعندما نتأمل في الكتاب  المقدس بعهديه نجد الشخصيات النسائية التي أعطاها الرب الشرف أن تقوم بهذه  الخدمة العظيمة، ومثال ذلك : 
• مريم النبية (خروج 15: 20-21). 
• دبورة النبية (قضاة 4: 4-5).
• حنة أم صموئيل النبية ( صموئيل الأول 1: 2).
•  حنة بنت فنوئيل: (لوقا 2: 36). وقد كانت حنة نبية ذات مواهب فذة كما يبدو  ذلك من أنشودتها التي ترنمت بها أيضا مريم العذراء وكانت بمثابة إشارة إلى  المسيح الذي اتضع ليرتفع.
• خلدة النبية ( ملوك الثاني 22: 14)، (أخبار  الأيام الثاني 34 : 22) . ونلاحظ هنا أن يوشيا أرسل إلى خلدة النبية ولم  يرسل إلى أرميا النبي الذي كان معاصراً لها.

الفصل الرابع : المرأة قائدة بين الرجال 

القيادة  في المفهوم المسيحي تختلف عنها في المفهوم العالمي، الذي يهدف إلى التسلط  والحصول على منصب مرموق وكرسي عال، إذ غايتها الإتيان بكل نفس إلى علاقة  حية وثيقة مع الله، أي القائد المسيحي إنسان مملوء من الإيمان، وينذر ويشجع  صغار النفوس ويسند الضعفاء، وقد شرف الرب المرأة بأن يكون لها دور قيادي  بين الرجال في خدمة الرب ومثال لذلك:
• مريم أخت موسى وهارون.
• دبورة القائدة التي دعت باراق الرجل للحرب، لكنه تراجع واشترط أن تكون دبورة في المقدمة.
•  ونرى بولس الرسول الذي أيد نبوة المرأة في (1 كورنثوس 5:11)، (أفسس 4:  11-12) ونرى كل المبادئ اللاهوتية التي يقرها في فكره عن المرأة يبنيها على  ما قاله في (1 كورنثوس 11 :11-12)، كما نراه يحيي النساء العاملات في  الكنائس وأوصى عليهن (رومية 16: 1) و(1 كورنثوس 16: 19).

الفصل الخامس: المرأة قاضية وملكة

لم  تكن دبورة نبية فحسب بل كانت قاضية تميزت بالهيبة والاحترام.. ومن هنا  نتطرق إلى وظيفة من أهم الوظائف القيادية التي تبوأتها المرأة كملكة ومثال  لذلك:

• الملكة وشتى زوجة الملك احشويروش (أستير 1: 11-12). 
• أستير الزوجة اليهودية للملك أحشويروش (أستير 2: 7 -15).
• الملكة معكة بنت تلماي ملك شجشور.. إحدى نساء داود (2 صموئيل 3: 3)، (أخبار الأيام الأول 3 : 2).
• الملكة بثشبع أم الملك سليمان ( صموئيل الثاني 11: 3).
• الملكة معكة أم الملك أبيا وحفيدة أبشالوم وزوجة رحبعام بن سليمان (ملوك الأول 15: 2).
• الملكة عثليا أم أخزيا وهي الملكة الوحيدة التي جلست على عرش الملكة في يهوذا (أخبار الأيام الثاني 22: 10). 
• الملكة نعمة العمونية زوجة سليمان (أخبار الأيام الثاني 12 :13).
• الملكة عزوبة بنت شلحي أم يهوشافاط (ملوك الأول 22: 41).
• وهناك ملكات أخريات ذكرها الكتاب المقدس مثل أم امصيا وأم عزريا وأم يهوآحاز وأم يهواش وملكة سبأ والملكة كنداكة ملكة الحبشة.

المرأة تلميذة للمسيح وشماسة بالكنيسة:

من  خلال معجزة إشباع الجموع نجد النساء مع أولئك الذين جاءوا لتلقي تعاليم  المعلم، وفي زيارة يسوع لبيت مريم ومرثا، نرى مريم الجالسة تحت قدميه لتسمع  كلامه. وفوق كل هذا ينطق الوحي لفظا صريحا عن تلمذة المرأة في (أعمال 9  :36) "وكان في يافا تلميذة اسمها طابيثا الذي ترجمته غزالة".
مما هو  جدير بالذكر أنه ليس فقط النص الوارد في (رومية 16: 1) الذي يشير فيه  الرسول بولس إلى خدمة فيبي كشماسة لكن هناك لإشارة أخرى إلى نساء أخريات كن  شماسات. كما يذكر الوحي الإلهي عدة مرات بريسكلا مع زوجها أكيلا فقد  أعطاهما الرسول بولس لقب العاملين معي فى المسيح يسوع" (رومية 16 :3).

وأخيراً  .. عزيزتي إن النفس التي خلقها الله على صورته ومثاله، وأودع في داخلها  قوة تأثير عظيمة ومنحها الكثير من المواهب والقدرات العظيمة، ينتظر منها  الرب أن تفتن المسكونة لتحقق امتداد رائع لملكوته ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 مارس 2012)

كل عام وانتي نصف المجتمع
 ورقيه و سبب سعادته وعطر مودته 
كل عام وانتي مخزن لأسرارنا 
وهمونا 
وسبب لرقينا ونجاحنا 
كل عام وانتي الجزء الرقيق
 وسط قسوة تلك الدنيا 
كل عام وانتي الترياق 
 الذي يشفينا من كل حزن او هم
 كل عام وأنتي من لا نتسطيع العيش بدونها
​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> كتاب: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس
> تأليف :القس صموئيل زكي
> 
> 
> ...




جميل يا استاذي
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> كل عام وانتي نصف المجتمع
> ورقيه و سبب سعادته وعطر مودته
> كل عام وانتي مخزن لأسرارنا
> وهمونا
> ...




جميل اوي كلامك

ميرسي ليك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح 
لكي أختي الغاليه
"روزي86"
:::::::::::::::


> جميل اوي كلامك
> 
> ميرسي ليك وربنا يعوضك


أشكرك جدا أختي الغاليه
هذا من رفيع زوقك
::::::::::::::
اشكرك علي التقييم
:::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح
> لكي أختي الغاليه
> "روزي86"
> :::::::::::::::
> ...




العفو ودي اقل حاجة

كفاية زوق حضرتك


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

كل سنة وأنتن طيبات


----------



## magedrn (17 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا واد انت اتقي شري لفجرك :gun:


ماتقدريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش ههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (17 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوعى ياميدو تعملها ...*
> *اعرف واحد صاحبى بيسهر كل ليلة بحكم شغله ..بينام ليلاتى وش الفجر ...*
> *لكن مراته غاوية كل صبحية تفتح الراديو ع الآخر ..والراديو من النوع القديم بتاع زماااان اللى سماعته تشبه سماعة الجامع ...*
> *كل يوم الصبح تفتح الراديو (( هنا القاااااااااهرة ))*
> ...


يا عبود احنا بنعمل اللى علينا والباقى على ربنا 
وعلى راى المثل اعمل الخير وارميه البحر هههههههههههه


----------

